
AT&T’s purchase of T-Mobile will test antitrust law - apress
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/20/atts-purchase-of-t-mobile-will-test-antitrust-law/
======
apress
Really need some experienced attorneys and former regulators to weight in on
this critical question but Dean Takahashi at least gives it a start. Consumer
advocates, like CFA's Mark Cooper, have smart things to quote and always
oppose these deals but they do not often prevail in Washington.

------
Gaussian
So does this mean all of the hacked iPhones on T-Mobile are now legit?

